# closed cell foam or mass loaded vinyl?



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

Im getting ready to deaden the floor and firewall of my 2003 dodge ram reg cab.It is lifted and does have a lot of noise coming from under the truck and through the fire wall into the cab.Would you use closed cell foam or mass loaded vinyl to kill the noise.Im on pretty tight budget for this one so i can only do one or the other.Any other suggetions would be helpful as well


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

The best answer is both. You use MLV as a barrier to keep the noise from entering the cabin, but you must decouple the MLV from the vehicle, which you do by usin a layer of closed cell foam between them.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

instead of using closed cell foam could i use sound board ,the kind you would use in a home? I have bunch left over from a job i did a while ago.Would that do the trick and that way i can spend my money on some good MLV.


----------



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

You could buy a product like Second Skin "luxury liner pro" which is both ccf/mlv in one product.
I'm using this product right now:
http://www.soundisolationcompany.com/sound-solutions/walls/barrier/
and it seems to work well, and it's cheaper than most of the others. (I should mention that one of the reasons I went with this product is because of a very helpful local distributor, which drastically reducted the shipping cost)
And for foam I'm using "volara" 1/8" ccf that I sourced locally.


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

does the luxury liner pro still have a closed cell foam on the back?
I remember a discussion a week or two ago that one of the luxury products no longer has foam but still said so on the product page.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Luxury Liner Pro does still have the foam attached, however, luxury line standard does not.


----------

